# Fionn's First Grooming....with before and after pictures!



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

Today was the big day.... Fionn had his first grooming! As much as I love the shaggy look, the poor fella just could not see. I was so shocked to see his eyes when I picked him up! I'm so glad his eyebrows kept their light colour. I still think he looks adorable  Here are his before and after pics......


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

I love his eyebrows! I think the cut looks terrific!


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Wow! That's one of the best puppy jobs I've seen. He looks great!


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*Too Cute!*

I love the picture with the 'vee' sticking up on his head. Adorable.

Keeper's Mom


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

awww..very nice!!! What a sweetie!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Smart boy!!


----------



## MoirasNiceLady (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh he looks so soft! Love it!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

What a great grooming job! He looks terrific!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He looks adorable in his new do. It tempts me to do my troops again. I have three of them and most of the time I see no eyes at all.


----------



## DonnaC (Jul 31, 2011)

That's so cute. I want to get Baxter done for the first time, but when he was neutered they shaved these little rings around his front legs for the iv (well, not all that little, really), and I'm trying to wait for the hair to grow out so it's all even when he gets his trim. Right now, he looks like he's wearing a clown suit!


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Great cut, I too really like seeing their eyes and he has great ones. So very cute.


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

What a good job your groomer did. You were lucky to find someone who listened to what you wanted done. He looks adorable and his coat looks so soft.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

WOW! They did a great job! looks awesome!!


----------



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your kind comments! I'm really pleased with the cut. The groomer was so good .....I'll definitely be going back to him. He said Fionn did great during the entire grooming session too. He loved the drier!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh so cute. With a face like that, he couldn't look bad.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Great job. Now you know how to do it.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Great job, tempts me to have Rosie done again. Would be nice to see her eyes.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Fionn, looks great, your groomer did a really good job.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

He looks great! I was holding my breath to see the "after" picture because I typically prefer the full coat (Lucy's only 9 weeks old so I don't know any better), but Fionn looks great! He still looks like a Havanese!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great groom! Your groomer is a keeper!


----------



## jcarol (Mar 20, 2010)

Very Cute!


----------

